# Another "What's this plant?"



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

I have this plant and it's growing really well but I forgot the name.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looks like Hygrophila Gigantea, but could also be Hygrophila Siamensis.
Difficult to judge the size through the picture.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

default said:


> Looks like Hygrophila Gigantea, but could also be Hygrophila Siamensis.
> Difficult to judge the size through the picture.


The tank is about 24"
The tips of the leaves of the tallest plant is at the surface of the water.

So minus about 3 to 4 inches, the tallest plant from gravel surface to water surface is about 20" (maybe slightly less).


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hygrophila Siamensis


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> Hygrophila Siamensis





default said:


> Looks like Hygrophila Gigantea, but could also be Hygrophila Siamensis.
> Difficult to judge the size through the picture.


Thank you both!! I really gotta start learning the names.


----------

